# Any One with Diabetes ll  That Controls With Just  Diet & Exercise ?



## Lon (Jan 8, 2015)

I was shocked in 2007 when my PC doctor told me my A1c report was 6.8 and I was therefore diabetic.At 6' 4" and 200 lbs I was hardly over weight and I also thought I was eating well balanced meals. 

I went to a class for the newly diagnosed and made some interesting discoveries about my eating habits. While I did eat all the required food groups on a daily basis, my portions were huge and I was way over doing it with the carbs. Pasta, rice, french bread, oatmeal cookies,. I cut my portions of food & cut carb intake by 99% totally eliminated sugar and watched my weight drop to it's present 188 lbs. 

I have always been physically active but decided to start walking after meals if my blood sugar reading was a bit high. I tested, tested,tested at different times and conditions just to see the effect of my eating and exercise. 

I have talked to other diabetics and some have told me that that eat and do what ever they want and then control with insulin or oral medication. I will not go that route as I think you are just fooling yourself. I am in control of my diabetes I believe and even made it into the 5% Club when my last A1c came back as 5.7. 

I really don't feel like I have deprived my self and it really hasn't been that hard, though I do miss devouring a pizza all by my self. I can still satisfy my self with two slices without a spike, and sugar free candies, jello and ice cream are OK for me. I like egg plant as a potato substitute and sweet potato fries are pretty good.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a pretty awesome testimony Lon!  I am a believer in eating right, and "moving/exercise".  Lots of water, and I do notice less carbs, less weight.  I also notice no hunger pangs with less to no carbs.  But the best part?  I can do a pizza or cake or icecream in moderation.  I think that's the real ticket.  A lot of people are on meds, so whatever each decides, but there are many that have been able to get hold of the situation with diet and exercise.  I believe in a combo of healthy foods/water, and conventional medicine.  Don't discard either.  That's for me, I choose to utilize both as needed

By the way, I can't stand the bland white potato after eating sweet potatoes (not yams, sweet potatoes) they are so yummy  It's like I don't believe there is one bit of nutrition in a white spud, LOL!!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 9, 2015)

I was dioganised with type 2, 5 years ago
I was over weight I went about loosing some weight and planned to TRY to shed
10 kg but eventually lost 25 kg which I did in 5 months mind you it was the hardest thing I have done in my life.
I still go for a yearly tests but the doctors say are you sure your diabetec ..?? I answer I'm not a doctor I don't know ???
I have kept the weight off as I no longer eat so many carbs, make my own yoghurt as I found it hard to get one low in sugar.
Eat more fruit and veg in place of a sandwich. Try to walk daily when not dancing for excersize 
I was a size 18 now size 12


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 9, 2015)

I was diagnosed a Type II in 2008. Have been on Metformin and Glipizide since. Wife was diagnosed last January 2014 as a Type II and also takes Metformin. Doesn't bother me to take a med that helps me control something. I'm already taking one for BP and cholesterol. Some of us Type II's just don't want to completely eat the way we should, don't get the amount of exercise we should, so we use the meds to help control the blood sugar thing.


----------



## Debby (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the folks who've taken responsibility for your health and lost weight to protect your health! Loosing weight is a hard thing to do but you managed it!  Must be even harder in a way than quitting smoking because you do have to eat so you can't just avoid it once the physical craving is done!  So kudos to you all!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2015)

There's type 2 diabetes in my immediate family, so I try to avoid it with eating healthier and exercise.  I also take supplements like Chromium Picolinate daily, and Bitter Melon a couple of times a week.  Bitter melon is used in other countries to treat diabetes in poor people, it comes as a supplement and edible fruit.  Carbs like bread, white rice, potatoes, etc. turn into sugar in your system, so cutting back on those, or eliminating them completely for awhile definitely helps.  The more natural artificial sweetener Stevia is know to benefit diabetics.  Here's a video from a doctor who cut carbs for his type 2 diabetes.




> Pharmacy researchers from Malaysia’s University MARA have confirmed that Stevia isn’t just a healthy replacement for sugar – its constituents have the ability to treat diabetes by enhancing glucose absorption into the cells.
> 
> The research follows human clinical research illustrating that Stevia increases glucose control. In that study from Denmark’s Aarhus University, 12 type 2 diabetic patients were given stevioside isolated from the Stevia rebaudiana plant or a placebo.
> 
> ...


----------

